# Just purchased a Gaggia New Baby would appreciate guidance...



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Soo I am now the proud owner of a Gaggia New Baby (very excited) I was hoping to get some guidance on the right amount of grams of coffee per espresso single/double and how many grams of coffee should I expect to receive from a single/double shot.

I know its about experimenting which I am enjoying but was looking to see if there is a favoured method.

Thanks in advance


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum,It is generally not recommended to pull "singles" as they tend to be difficult to get just right and it usually needs a slightly different grind from the double.

Try it and see, all part of the journey. For the double depending on bean and grind between 16 and 18 gms of coffee. The output is best measured by weight using jewellery scales off I/net

about a £5. The starting point is usually 1.6 times the weight of coffee ie 18 gms x 1.6 = 28.8 gms liquid output, this can be increased to 2x input ie 18x 2 =36gms output.

This will depend on bean type and your preference for taste /flavour, nothing is set in stone ,try these and see for yourself, enjoy your coffee journey.

PS if the coffee basket has a black plastic widget in take it out/ buy a new double basket (ap£5)


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for that, really helpful. I was wondering what that black plastic widget was... where is the best place to buy a new double basket?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, assuming you have a grinder, you can leave the pressurised basket in the box and put it in the loft. Happy Donkey sell non-pressurised baskets that should fit your portafilter I think.


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks hotmetal I will have a look at that website. I am currently using the Hario mini mill compact hand grinder, I use this for my areopress, it's probably not the best for an espresso grind, I am currently looking for an electric grinder if you have any recommendations that would fantastic, I have a small budget.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

About the cheapest new that gives a suitable grind for espresso is the Iberital MC2 (check at Happy Donkey W/site) , moving up comes the Mignon (check Bella Barrista W/site)

You can check on the "for sale" section at the bottom of the forum for S/hand. Depending on your budget a good S/hand commercial M/ch would be a good buy, these come up in the for sale section.Do not rush into buying a grinder, read lots of posts,ask questions then decide what you want (grinders do not change readily /easily between espresso and other methods)

When you get your posts No up you can contact CC/ Coffee Chap who often has grinders for sale. Meanwhile just practice with what you have.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Frank nailed it

This also isn't a bad option by the looks of this review

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19510


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks guys I will have a look around. Cheers for the link!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you happen to do milk based drinks it might benefit you at this early stage to rid yourself of the panarello steam fitting. The easiest way for starters is just to take off the outer sleeve and leave yourself with a single jet of steam. This at least gives you some control of the amount of air that is induced into the milk.

Ian


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks, I tried with the panarello was pretty poor, I have order a rancilio silvia steam wand.


----------

